# Difficulty connecting 80D to EOS utility.



## Valvebounce (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi Folks.
I have been working through using EOS Utility to connect and control a camera with a friend, (we are trying this as he is loosing his sight slowly but surely from macular degeneration) his 6D connects no trouble, but his 80D doesn’t, we are using EOS Utility 2 as EOS Utility 3 seems to default to Wi-Fi even when the camera is plugged in (and then crash his pc!)
Both cameras seem to be compatible with EOS Utility 2 as they both have EOS Utility 2 in the software download list. 
Has anyone else had issues with connecting and found a setting or something that sorts it? 
The usb lead works with the other camera and we have tried a different lead. 
The camera is not showing up on the pc as a connected device where as the other one does.
Any and all suggestions appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi Graham!

I didn't have the same problem but I had something familiar when I got my new 5D4 and I tried to connect it to my pc.
The usual USB port didn't work - whyever. It works with other devices seamlessly. So I tried a different port and that did it.
I was working with OS WinPro10 latest version. You didn't mention your OS.

So a few recommendations to you and your friend:

Check for latest OS version.
Check for latest EOS Utility version/updates.
Try differend USB ports. If that doesn't work...
Delete all EOS USB drivers from your OS.
Then reboot and reconnect the EOS to your PC so drivers will reinstall.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Graham!
> 
> I didn't have the same problem but I had something familiar when I got my new 5D4 and I tried to connect it to my pc.
> The usual USB port didn't work - whyever. It works with other devices seamlessly. So I tried a different port and that did it.
> ...


Hi Maximillian.
Thank you.
OS Win 10 fully updated via the “we‘re going to restart your pc at the most inconvenient system!“ 
EOS utility downloaded and installed that day.
Will try a different port, but we may have done this! Did so many things! 
I daren‘t try getting in to settings, we are working over FaceTime so it’s like looking down a straw at small sections of the screen, plus he has a really funky colour scheme which works well for him, but I find it really difficult to see. 
Hopefully soon I can visit him and go through it live. 
The bit that baffles me is it worked once the previous week and only once! 

Thank you for your ideas, I will update if there is progress. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi Folks. 
Well there was progress, the 80D connected at the start of the session and worked flawlessly for about an hour, it was then accidentally disconnected by pulling out the wrong usb. From that point forwards it would not reconnect, we did the switch off camera, shutdown pc, jump up turn around start pc routine and wait until the pc was ready then switch on the camera, nothing.
It seems his PC is a bit screwed up as he has to resort to the Task View function to find anything, seems he did an update to something and then couldn’t find anything.
It seems his issue is the pc, not camera or software, but I’m still not sure why his 6D works! 
I can’t wait until we can visit him and go through his pc and get it working like a pc!

Thanks for your help, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> ...
> It seems his issue is the pc, not camera or software, but I’m still not sure why his 6D works!
> ...


... never change a running system. 

In this case I would seriously recommend reinstalling the whole PC. 
But as I know that this hurts and eats time, its up to your friend to decide if he wants to run through this Sisyphean task


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 24, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> ... never change a running system.
> 
> In this case I would seriously recommend reinstalling the whole PC.
> But as I know that this hurts and eats time, its up to your friend to decide if he wants to run through this Sisyphean task


Hi Maximilian. 
Yes I’m thinking a full reinstall is on the cards, unfortunately my friend is not terribly tech savvy as well as finding it harder due to his eyesight so it will probably come down to me! 
Oh, I think he said it was a security update! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maximilian.
> Yes I’m thinking a full reinstall is on the cards ... so it will probably come down to me!
> Oh, I think he said it was a security update!


Of course I would try other - faster - options first, like ...

try/retry deinstalling EOS USB drivers
reboot and use a tool fixing the registry
reboot and connect the EOS and see if that works
next chance could be 

do the same as above but add deinstalling EOS Utility to step 1.
reinstall EOS Utility after reboot before you connect the EOS
If you have already done or thought about this then sorry for repeating. 
But you see that you're on the right track - as far as my PC knowledge goes.
I hope you'll find a solution that won't cost too much time and nerves.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Of course I would try other - faster - options first, like ...
> 
> try/retry deinstalling EOS USB drivers
> reboot and use a tool fixing the registry
> ...


Hi Maximilian. 
It’s Windows, its sole purpose is to consume time and wreck nerves!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> It’s Windows, its sole purpose is to consume time and wreck nerves!


I'm sure you know that Windows - virus joke  

For those who don't: 

Is Windows a virus?
With the recent problems being encountered by Windows users all across the world, people are begin to ask themselves if windows is a virus. In response to the high demand for an answer to that question a study was done and concluded the following.

1. Viruses replicate quickly.
Windows does this.

2. Viruses use up valuable system resources, slowing down the system as they do so.
Windows does this.

3. Viruses will, from time to time, trash your hard disk.
Windows does this.

4. Viruses are usually carried, unkown to the user, along with valuable programs and systems.
Windows does that too.

5. Viruses will occasionally make the user suspect their system is too slow (see 2) and the user will buy new hardware.
Same with Windows, yet again.

Maybe Windows really is a virus.

Nope! There is a difference!

Viruses are well supported by their authors, are frequently updated, and tend to become more sophisticated as they mature. So there! Windows is not a virus.


----------

